# help with coding anesthesia



## reddingp63 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok,I have two questions here in front of me. What are the CPT and ICD-9 codes reported for the anesthesologist? and What are the CPT and ICD-9 codes reported for the CRNA?

CRNA performed the anesthesia
Anesthesiologist medically directed two cases
Anesthesis Time: 9:30 to 10:06
Physical status 3
Pre operative diagnosis: cyst on knee
post operative diagnosis: Bakers Cyst
Procedure: Excision of Bakers Cyst,knee
Anesthesia: Monitored Anesthesia Care
I have 01320,P3,Qy,Qk for the CPT
I'm not sure how to code for the ICD-9 for anesthesia?


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Aug 9, 2015)

Diagnosis coding for anesthesia is the same as surgery. Code to the highest level of specificity. In this case, code the Bakers cyst. I think it's 727.51.


----------



## danachock (Aug 10, 2015)

*Anesthesia for Baker's Cyst*

Hi, 
Dx will be the Baker's Cyst 727.51
Primary px 27345 which crosswalks to 01400
MD modifiers QK (medical direction 2,3,or 4 concurrent px's by qualified individual) along with QS (monitored), and P3 modifier.
QX modifier for CRNA with QS (monitored) and then P3 modifier.
Hopefully this helps,
Dana Chock, CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA, CPB
Anesthesia, Pathology, & Laboratory Coder


----------



## blonde01 (Aug 12, 2015)

Are they employed by the facility or their own provider group?

I was under the impression that only the facility bills separately for the anesthesiologist and CRNA and the provider group only bills 1 claim.

Please clarify.


----------



## txpottery@yahoo.com (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a question regarding this as well...why would you use different cpt codes for physician vs crna?  it thought same cpts, but different modifiers used...is that not correct? thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 19, 2015)

txpottery@yahoo.com said:


> I have a question regarding this as well...why would you use different cpt codes for physician vs crna?  it thought same cpts, but different modifiers used...is that not correct? thank you!



Same code, different modifiers.


----------

